# Looking for a sticky....



## crakam (Dec 1, 2016)

I want to know more about cold smoking. I figured there would be a sticky thread at the top of this forum, but no such luck that i can tell. Is there a link for dummies on this site somewhere? thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2016)

Cold smoking is pretty easy to do, you just need a smoke generator, like the Amazen.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Then you can use any type of container from your smoker to a cardboard box to smoke in.

In most cases you would want the smoker inside temp to stay below 90 degrees.

Here is some reading you can do, I think you will get the idea from here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=cold+smoking

Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## crakam (Dec 1, 2016)

will do thanks AL!


----------



## mike sprinkle (Dec 1, 2016)

Not trying to hijack the thread but is there one particular brand of pellets that are better than others for cold smoking? I just received the A-maze-n smoke tray yesterday.


----------

